# Villagers that seemed to "follow" you from one AC game to another?



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2015)

Because I can't and I won't shut up about my Wild World villagers :I 



Spoiler: I shall now whine about them AGAIN because I can... shortened though



I grew attached to my WW villagers; I got all their pics and I can even still remember who they were. Then I got New Leaf and had to kiss my WW town goodbye. In my first NL town, 3 of my starters happened to be ones that were in my WW town; one of which I had originally kicked out but in NL I grew to like him. From that point forward, I embarked on a quest to find all the villagers I had from WW. I still have two left to go.



But seriously, have you ever had a villager in one version of Animal Crossing, and then you move on to the next game, make a town, and they just so happen to be your starter or one of your first move-ins? Like they have an attachment to you that they can't let go of, whether you like them or not? Was it emotional or annoying or just a "oh, cool" moment?

Either they're your secret admirer, they're stalking you, or something hopefully less sinister c:<


----------



## Zandy (Jun 7, 2015)

I remember having Olivia and Tank as two villagers who seemed to follow me as I played Animal Crossing for the gamecube and then Animal Crossing: Wild World, and I had both as residents in my New Leaf town.  Unfortunately, Olivia moved out by accident and I let Tank go to make room for a new villager so neither are here anymore xD.


----------



## Dulcettie (Jun 7, 2015)

Every I reset my AC:NL town Rocco always moves in eventually. It's very frustrating.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 7, 2015)

Patty or Amelia. Each town has had 1.

I seriously dislike them both.


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

Domigura. She is literally in EVERY doubutsu no mori game I have- literally!! I have her in doubutsu no mori, oideyo doubutsu no mori, tobidase doubutsu no mori, etc, etc, and it's like how do you show up in all these??!!


----------



## allykitty (Jun 7, 2015)

Tammy seems to always follow me for some reason >.<


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 7, 2015)

Frogbert has been in Wild World I believe, and "followed" me in New Leaf. When I got the game again he also appeared as a villager in my town, again. Now he is always on main street. Hopefully I get him back. Hopefully...


----------



## confettistan (Jun 8, 2015)

Fang, started with him in both towns ~


----------



## Sienna (Jun 8, 2015)

Kiki and ribbot always find their way into my town.


----------



## superkell (Jun 9, 2015)

Hopper followed me!


----------



## HHoney (Jun 9, 2015)

Peanut! I've had her in at least one town since Game Cube.

She was the first villager that ever gave me their photo. 
I don't know why but for years I found her peppy-ness annoying, but in my new town she is there, and I have grown to enjoy her...
It was her birthday yesterday!


----------



## skweegee (Jun 10, 2015)

Iggly has been a starting villager in almost every City Folk town I've had, and he was a starter in my New Leaf town. Jay was also a starter in every City Folk town I've had, and he was always the first villager to move out as well. I haven't had him in New Leaf, though.


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 11, 2015)

I always end up with or around Maple and Winnie I'm not complaining though, they're both so cute.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 13, 2015)

Chops keeps ending up in my town every time I reset and honestly, I just don't like him that much.  I'm trying to get him to leave my town now LOL.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

lucky. i see him a lot.


----------



## WinterWolf (Jun 15, 2015)

Tabby and Apollo.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 15, 2015)

Egbert is stalking me atm. Made a Game Cube town, he was one of my starting villagers. Made a City Folk town, and there he was again. Made another Game Cube town, and Egbert just moved into it. Gah.


----------



## goatling (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucky has followed me through the ten years I've been playing Animal Crossing. I don't mind, though, I think he's cute!


----------



## Biskit11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Goose the Chicken, I like him though.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 16, 2015)

I've had Tangy in every single AC game, in multiple towns. ^.^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't had any to "follow me". But in wild world I have got marina, tabby, Wolfgang, lobo and like loads others without trying.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

tangy/mitzi


----------



## Earthboundfan#1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Stitches, everytime I get a town I like he's in it. O.O


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2015)

I had Nan in WW and CF, and Bree in CF and NL, but I think that's the closest I've got. I dont think I've had the same villager in WW, CF and NL.

I kind of want to say Boone, because I know I had him in Wild World and New Leaf, and I may have had him in CF but I'm not too sure.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 7, 2015)

I have Lobo in my current wild world town and when I first started playing New Leaf, he was one of my starting villagers, when I restarted, he was also a starter villager, I restarted again and he wasn't a started but he was the second or third to move in and yeahh, he's just obsessed with me haha


----------



## Heyden (Jul 7, 2015)

Goldie, i ve only had new leaf but I've had about 5 towns and she has always moved in


----------



## sarcatstic (Jul 8, 2015)

chief c:​


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

In gamecube game... I had Purrl. I did not like her, and still do not like her. I find her annoying! However, when I started up New Leaf she decided to move into my town again. It took me forever to get rid of her there. She still wont leave my gamecube town


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 8, 2015)

None really, but I had Twiggy in the game cube version, and I recently had her move into one of my towns.

Marshal seems to like me. I have 5 towns and he has lived in three of them. I always give him away.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Olivia definitely! She was my starter snooty in Population Growing and is still in my town. 
And in New Leaf she was my starting snooty again! 

It's funny because I had reset immediately after seeing my face in PG playing the very first time.
Then when this game came along I reset for about an hour trying to find a good map when I started, got fed up and who is there to greet me as I walk out of the train station? Olivia. She seems to approve of me resetting for what I want haha! 

Wolfgang also followed me! He's in my gamecube town with Olivia there too. He was my starting cranky this time around.
And Patty and Anchovy to a lesser extent as iirc they were in alt gamecube towns but were a part of my five starters this time. c:


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

In CF I had Whitney and in NL she moved in to my town.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Happily, when i reset my acnl town, Pango came back.


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

I lost my old ACNL cartridge but when I bought a new one my favorite villager Curt came back! <3


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 9, 2015)

Coco, everyone says she's creepy/ugly but I adore her <3


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 9, 2015)

Whitney is my only favorite villager that has been in all of my towns to date ^^ I've also had Boone in every town, though I don't like him at all.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Wolfgang <3


----------



## Klave (Jul 12, 2015)

As far as I remember, Bunnie was in my City Folk town and moved out one day even though I really liked her. Then she came into my New Leaf town and I loved her! 
Unfortunately, that wasn't to last as she moved out.

But then, this year, I've been dreamie hunting and managed to get her to move back in! I don't want her to leave, she is super sweet. <3


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

I have had Mitzi in every single AC game and town that I've had (in exception to my first NL town) She follows me everywhere  and is probably one of the reasons why she is my favorite


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 13, 2015)

I had Pecan in AC GameCube then in ACNL.
I had Puddles in ACWW now in ACNL.  (shes trapped in my town forever) <


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

amelia!!


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 24, 2015)

Kiki followed me from animal forest, up to city folk! Sadly she didn't follow me into new leaf. A part of me wishes she did.


----------



## himeki (Aug 24, 2015)

Chevre, but she moved out a while ago ;w;


----------



## Elo (Aug 25, 2015)

Butch and Kiki. I've had both of them in all my towns since WW at one point in time or another.


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

baarbara is legit stalking me i swear !!
i would like her if she didn't keep moving in in my towns haha


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 30, 2015)

gigi was in my city folk town and when i started my new leaf town she was a starter!! really cool :> i love my new leaf gigi a lot more than my city folk one because we aren't really that great friends in cf...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure if this counts, but I remember a while after Poppy moved into my NL town, she moved into my CF town. I'm pretty sure I've had Stitches in WW and NL, though.


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 30, 2015)

Happened to me with whitney, 3 resets and I always have her as a starter!
I love it<3

The only other WW villager I really care about getting back is Bluebear, they were my bff in ww and I miss that cutie so bad now!


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 13, 2015)

Margie. 

She was a starter in my New Leaf town, before moving into my Wild World town. And I've had her hundreds of times in City Folk. Becky also stalked me for a while back. Every time I would make a new City Folk town, she would be there. Now I haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## Lady_Rae (Sep 16, 2015)

Pango. Always.


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 16, 2015)

Walker! He has been a starter in pretty much every town I've ever had.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 16, 2015)

Jay. He's been a starter from two towns now.


----------



## zimzi (Sep 16, 2015)

after getting nl and then cf , marcel followed me.


----------



## Captain-Cake (Sep 20, 2015)

Wolfgang, I've had him in every game.. ;V;


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

ive had bluebear in every single game so i actually really really love her!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 26, 2015)

Not sure if Alfonso counts, because I had him as a starter in CF but got him from somebody else's town in NL.

He's easily one of my favourites out of the ones I've had twice (which are him, Poppy, Wart Jr. and Stitches)!


----------



## Kristen (Sep 26, 2015)

Robin has literally followed me through every single game, but she's always been my favourite.



Bwazey said:


> Kiki followed me from animal forest, up to city folk! Sadly she didn't follow me into new leaf. A part of me wishes she did.



I love Kiki! I had her in the original AC. :3


----------



## Soigne (Sep 28, 2015)

Benedict has been in every one of my towns in the past.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 28, 2015)

Rolf

In my Wild World, I think City Folk and now New Leaf


----------



## Kess (Sep 28, 2015)

Well for a villager that in both WW and Nl without me going and get them, I had Buck in both towns. But I've gone and gotten Jeremiah, who was in my GC game, Poncho and Ruby, who were both in my WW game :]


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

I have had Tangy In every Game that I have played. The Original, Wild World, and New Leaf. I never tried to play City Folk.


----------



## axo (Sep 28, 2015)

Moe and Joey seem to follow me around and I love them both <3


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

Gwen.  I HATE her.  She's followed me in EVERY single game I've ever played.  Just started a second cartridge recently, and she showed up in that village too. 

And of course she always takes forever to leave too.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacques. 
Wish that creep would just leave me alone >_<


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

I forget whether he made it into any of my New Leaf towns, but Butch followed me from Animal Crossing into Animal Crossing: City Folk. I didn't initially like him in the Gamecube game since he seemed like a jerk, but I grew to like him. I was pretty happy to see him back in City Folk even though I never really got into City Folk.

I think Harry followed me from City Folk and into New Leaf. I wasn't too happy with that, as his design is kinda ugly and I wanted more variety.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 7, 2015)

Peggy the Pig ended up stalking me through every single AC I bought. ._.
Dear lord, I could never escape her but I despise her so much. Just. Ew.
When I was resetting starter towns to get Kabuki, she showed up five times.
FIVE.TIMES. ene


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Oct 8, 2015)

Wart Jr. was in my ACG game for a while and he was in my town when I first started ACNL. I was so happy. I'll never get rid of Wart Jr.! I don't think he followed me through each game, but I didn't play the other two games as much as I have ACNL and ACG.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2015)

Ribbot, Bonbon and maple. Ribbot an Maple moved out at some point, but I still have Bonbon.


----------



## KittyKnight (Oct 11, 2015)

When I got my new leaf, I remember Rhonda being there. I also remember having her in one of my other games.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

Chief for sure! ^^


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 12, 2015)

Dizzy and Maple for me! They were both in my WW town and in my NL town - got them both through Campsite. Trying to get Dizzy for my 2nd town as my only repeat for my NL towns


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 14, 2015)

Rod. I had him in WW, CF and New Leaf. and then he moved because I stopped playing for a while after Smash came out ;_;


----------



## Daylights (Oct 15, 2015)

Stinky followed me... it was definitely "emotionally annoying". He's probably my favorite jock villager, but I had to let him go (painfully) because I wanted to be able to get more of a variety.


----------



## Meloetta Star (Oct 17, 2015)

I've only played New Leaf, but I've reset a few times.
Each reset, I've gotten Hazel.


Uni-wow!


----------



## mayortash (Oct 18, 2015)

Not one villager per say but I always seem to have a cat as a starter.


----------



## Delicatesse (Oct 18, 2015)

Imagine... they are following you when you go to bed.
They'll be here forever, nobody can stop them. 

They saw you. They loved you. They'll follow you in your grave.

wow?


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 24, 2015)

Tex. I seriously could not get away from him.


----------



## Wishii (Oct 25, 2015)

Daisy was in my gamecube, city folk, and my 1st new leaf town


----------

